# Golf trolley



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Good evening. Was hoping to get some advice on a good trolley to buy for up to about 80 quid. Before I'd bought cheaper ones, and much like my game the wheels would come off. Back in the day I used to play an awful lot to a reasonable level.
Due to back issues, carrying has not been an option for 20 years or so. Rarely do I play that much anymore, but I'd like something sturdy that will last.
I'm sure there's a few golfers on here who could offer some guidance, and maybe a glowing review of their own stick slugger. 
Many thanks, Ross.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Unless you go for the Sports Direct Slazenger trolley, you’ll struggle to get anything brand new and decent for that money.

What are your requirements, push or pull, folds small etc?

Moto Caddy Z1 is a good trolley but over your price range.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Cheers mate. Doesn't have to fold too small. Don't mind spending a bit more if the quality is there. Guess it's been a while since I've bought one. I tend to pull my trolley, but if one is set-up better for pushing I'd consider it. I'll look into your suggestion. Much appreciated.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I have similar to this one below. Had it for years and never let me down. Can push or pull it.

https://www.americangolf.co.uk/gps-...eys/fastfold-force-manual-trolley-369295.html


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I’m after a new trolley mate so in a similar boat, whenever I look for budget ones the Motorcaddy I mentioned comes top in all the reviews. But it’s £50 more than the one Darlofan posted and for a push/pull trolley, what extra can it do for £50.

I think it’s been sealed for both of us :lol: we getting the AG one?


----------

